# IMPORTANT CLARIFICATION about making wine using frozen juice concentrates



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2010)

I was approached, by a senior member, believe it or not about making wine from frozen juice concentrates.

Normally these come in a 11.5 or 12 ounce can.

I have made lots of nice wine from these and would never discourage any of you, at what ever level you are in your wine making experience from giving this a try.

Most recipes you see will say to use 3 or 4 cans per gallon.

This means USE 3 OR 4 CANS AND ADD ENOUGH WATER TO MAKE A GALLON.

Dont take a gallon of water and add the 3 or 4 cans.

I have seen and may have been guilty myself in not making this clear when talking about making wines from these concentrates.

There are some real nice frozen concentrates out there that can be turned into some very nice wines. But as in anything, you get what you pay for. DOLE, HAWAIIS OWN, and OLD ORCHARD are brands I have personally used successfully in the past.

When using these juices be sure to read the label. You want to use 100% juice. Avoid anything that has sorbate or any kind of sulfites in it. It might work, but most likely will cause you trouble.

Check in here first and ask and we will try to give you the best answer we can.

There was a recent thread in here of a memeber who used frozen concentrate and it sounded like it turned out to thin. Not using the right ratio of frozen juice to water may have been the culprit.

Although the initial SG may indicate a number you want to start with, not having enough juice to begin with will not give you the body you will want.

Hope this helps.

Troy


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2010)

Troy,
I guess THAT should clear things up. NOW, Drink more wine !..


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2010)

Rememer to use the water in the "must" to heat up and add enough sugar to 1.085-1.090. To figure how much sugar to add ck the gravity and then download WineCalc from a GOOGLE search. to see how much you need.
Hope that also clears things up.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2010)

Not really, I'm still seeing fog in front of me. Oh wait gasses need cleaning. Okay now I got you.
LOL


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2010)

All you need to do is take those glasses off and wipe them..then you can see ...

# 3,000 message I will hit NEXT !


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2010)

is it going to be a good one or just more rambling? LOL


----------



## Whiteravenfriend (May 29, 2016)

*Wine making NOT FROM CONCENTRATE*

Ok I have grape juice we made meaning squeezed and put into the freezer. I did this because at the time I had no time for wine making but had more Jam then I could use. My question is do I add water like a concentrate. Should I boil it down or simply measure as is no water needed ? It seems odd I cannot find anything on using homemade juice but there on tones on concentrates please help


----------



## Julie (May 29, 2016)

Whiteravenfriend, hate to tell you this but is thread is like six years old. If you are making wine from frozen concentrate, use 4 cans per gallon.


----------



## Johnd (May 29, 2016)

Whiteravenfriend said:


> Ok I have grape juice we made meaning squeezed and put into the freezer. I did this because at the time I had no time for wine making but had more Jam then I could use. My question is do I add water like a concentrate. Should I boil it down or simply measure as is no water needed ? It seems odd I cannot find anything on using homemade juice but there on tones on concentrates please help



If you're using pure squeezed grape juice that's been frozen then thawed, follow normal wine making procedures for grapes. Check brix, ph, and TA, adjust as necessary and pitch your yeast. 

What kind of grapes / wine are you making?


----------



## Whiteravenfriend (May 30, 2016)

I am using a combination of Pino Concord and an unknown sweet reddish grape that was a here when we moved in. The above are from my Aunts vines she gave it to me


----------

